# desktop scrolling



## malfoy (Jun 12, 2005)

this is probably easy to fix, but I have no clue how it even happened. I accidentally hit something on my keyboard and my desktop screen got magnified. Now my desktop is larger and my whole screen scrolls everytime I move my mouse. can somebody tell me how to reset my desktop to normal please?


----------



## Convert (Jun 12, 2005)

Go to the Apple Menu>System Preferences.

Then go to Universal Access, and it has Zoom options there.

I hope this helps.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 12, 2005)

By default, its Cmd-Option-Plus to zoom in, Cmd-Option-Minus to zoom out.


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 13, 2005)

And command-option-8 toggles the ability to zoom on and off. All of this is configurable in the Keyboard preference pane.


----------



## malfoy (Jun 15, 2005)

its fixed...thanks for the help!


----------

